# What games do you have a platinum trophy on?



## NikoKing (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't have any platinum trophies, but I'm working on getting NBA 2K11's platinum trophy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 23, 2011)

ratchet and clank future a crack in time

one trophy away from platinum on infamous, can't be bothered to find the last blast shard i'm missing.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 23, 2011)

can't normally be bothered to go through a game all the way so at the moment none.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 23, 2011)

Every game in the universe.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2011)

Just LBP so far. I'm not really a trophy whore, I just go along with the game and if I get a trophy, woo, if not it doesn't matter to me all that much. Congrats to those who actually platinum all of their games, I don't think I could =o


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet
Modern Warfare 2
Black Ops
Bad Company 2
Killzone 3
Call of Duty: World at War
Assassin's Creed II
The Saboteur
Borderlands
Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Burnout Paradise

I'm close on inFamous, Mass Effect 2, Portal 2, and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. I just can't be bothered to finish a few of them. Stunts in inFamous, Insanity difficulty on ME2, I need to hug two more people in Portal and do some silly ones, Brotherhood I just need to grind in the MP. I was working on Homefront, but it's a real pain in the ass. Fun though, I consider all the trophy to add to my completion of a game.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Jul 8, 2011)

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves and MotorStorm: Pacific Rift

Oh god MotorStorm Pacific Rift....


----------



## Caius (Jul 8, 2011)

None for me. Working on Nier though.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 8, 2011)

Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 10, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum.


 mah boi


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 10, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> mah boi


 
Exqueeze me?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 10, 2011)

A Kingdom for Keflings ARCADE
A world of Keflings ARCADE
Modern Warfare 2 RETAIL
Modern Warfare  RETAIL 
Call of Duty 2 RETAIL
Avatar the Last Air Bender: the Burning Earth RETAIL
SAW the video game RETAIL
Banjo Tooie ARCADE
Dead Rising: Case West ARCADE
Dead Rising: Case 0 ARCADE
Harms Way ARCADE
Bully Scholarship edition RETAIL 

Many others that I only need 3-1 achievements for.


----------



## Caius (Jul 10, 2011)

How was Avatar the Last Airbender anyway? I loved the animated series but I never touched any of the games.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Jul 16, 2011)

I just 100% Scott Pilgrim VS The World: The Game recently, but the game doesn't have a Platinum Trophy. Yay for that...


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Eyepet.
100% ~FlOw~ trophies.
100% Flower trophies.


----------



## Drakeon (Jan 30, 2012)

I have these

God of War III
Burnout Paradise
Borderlands

Almost 800 Trophies in total...


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Sep 21, 2012)

Ricano said:


> Just LBP so far. I'm not really a trophy whore, I just go along with the game and if I get a trophy, woo, if not it doesn't matter to me all that much. Congrats to those who actually platinum all of their games, I don't think I could =o



LBP is the platinum I've been working for 
-----

I've got MW2
Black ops
one off LBP 2
Jak and Daxter
Magic the Gathering 2010, didn't have a platinum trophy
Magic 2012 on the Xbox


----------



## Mr.Aku (Jun 8, 2013)

Bioshock 1 and 2, FF13 and 13-2.  Hmm... there is more but I forgot


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2013)

Ricano said:


> Just LBP so far. I'm not really a trophy whore, I just go along with the game and if I get a trophy, woo, if not it doesn't matter to me all that much. Congrats to those who actually platinum all of their games, I don't think I could =o



In just two years, I have become a bit of a whore in terms of trophies, haha. It became kind of an ocd thing, which ruined my enjoyment of games sometimes. It's gotten better though. I really only try for the tougher trophies if it's a game I'm passionate for and don't mind putting the extra time I have towards getting them.


----------



## amerlene (Jun 16, 2013)

I think I have a platinum for Playstation All Stars Battle Royale but I'm not sure if it's still there since they've added trophies since I've platinumed it


----------

